
Georgia’s New Election System Raises Old Computer Security Concerns - UndarkMagazine
https://undark.org/article/georgia-voting-machines-security/
======
judge2020
A big issue I remember from my last time reading about this system was that
the printed paper ballot it prints out isn't similar to scantron; instead, it
prints out your choices and then also has a barcode for the tallying machine
to use.

The issue is that this barcode can't be easily deciphered by the voter.
Nothing is stopping the machine from being hacked to print out a barcode
that's marked [candidate 1] while the paper otherwise says they voted
[candidate 2] (who the voter actually voted for).

\---

One thing I'd really like to ask is why no big SV companies have came in to
provide a "this is actually secure" solution. Is it really impossible to make
an 'unhackable' physical machine? iPads (with guided access/MDM/etc) for DIY-
ordering stations seem to be secure enough for PCI use, so why aren't they
considered for elections?

